# What are you guys planning on buying at VapeCon ?



## Vape_N8th (15/8/16)

Hi Guys and Gals Of Vape Naysh SA! , I was wondering what you guys are planning on buying at vapecon ?

I for one have 3 options,

1- Limitless Mech clone
Rda 
Batteries
Charger

2- Sig 213 Fuchai ( as a secondary device)
Batteries
6 Bay charger '

3- All the Concentrates available !

So tell me whats on your shopping list !


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (15/8/16)

Well, budget allowing,
1) new mod and batteries. Thinking of the fuchai 213 or anything else with a decent price.
That wismec rx2/3 also looks nice.
2) rda for said device
3) diy juice starter kit and some concs
4) some fancy premixed juices
Anything else that catches my fancy esp stickers! I don't know why but I still love stickers!
Bringing my big boy boots so y'all better make room before you get trampled.


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/8/16)

SO SO SO many things... compulsive buyers worst nightmare!

I am going to try as many of the new juices as I can afford. Aaaand then I will probably see some equipment on the day and buy that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Hardware wise I am keen to find a good MTL tank - maybe a Nautilus X
A Blue Petri V2 is also on the radar
And maybe a charger upgrade

Juice wise 
Restocks of several juices - VM, Hardwicks, Paulies Guava
On the hunt for good tobaccoes too.

For me the highlight will be trying as many of the newer juices as possible and the new ones launching on VapeCon day - and then buying the ones I like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/8/16)

So far it looks like everything. Lol

But defiantly going to capitalize on the vapor mountain special - XXX by the litre.

Will then buy another 8-10 batteries. Possibly another device depending on which one strikes my fancy. 

Some more atomizers and All of Paulies and Orion's new juices and that seems to be it for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (16/8/16)

EVERYTHING!!!! 


well we are allowed to have hopes are we?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (16/8/16)

I dont really *need* anything to be honest, but its more a situation of wanting  So we shall see on the day!



Silver said:


> Hardware wise I am keen to find a good MTL tank - maybe a Nautilus X



You will not be disappointed. The Nautilus X is my go to MTL tank now. Good flavour and good performance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Silent Echo said:


> I dont really *need* anything to be honest, but its more a situation of wanting  So we shall see on the day!
> 
> 
> 
> You will not be disappointed. The Nautilus X is my go to MTL tank now. Good flavour and good performance.



Thanks @Silent Echo 
Now to find a vendor that has one!


----------



## Mac75 (16/8/16)

Juice and beer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/8/16)

I'm buying beer , wife better buy me vape goodies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MR_F (16/8/16)

Oh if my credit card doesnt get blocked for all the purchases then my list will be 
1-Blueberry Cupcake new line and first 40 people at the Paulie's stand will get a bottle of Coffee Cake Special Reserve for free!** Paulies 
2-100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240 (normal price is R340)** VM
3-Vaperite - Pancake man(R360) hopefully cheaper and Fuchai 213(R750)
4-Eleaf iStick Pico Kit 1 x 18650 battery 1 x any 30 ml of Joose-E-Liqz juice iStick Pico silicon sleeve Decorative Wrap R999! ***J&J's EMPORIUM or Vape Cartel pending availability 
5-(5-10)Samsung 30Q 18650 batteries - only R110 each (normal price R185) ** Vapeking

and lets hope i get some extra juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_N8th (16/8/16)

MR_F said:


> Oh if my credit card doesnt get blocked for all the purchases then my list will be
> 1-Blueberry Cupcake new line and first 40 people at the Paulie's stand will get a bottle of Coffee Cake Special Reserve for free!** Paulies
> 2-100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240 (normal price is R340)** VM
> 3-Vaperite - Pancake man(R360) hopefully cheaper and Fuchai 213(R750)
> ...


Are the Fuchia's Really going for R750!!!!


----------



## MR_F (17/8/16)

Yip thats Vaperites special for the day


----------



## Yiannaki (17/8/16)

MR_F said:


> Yip thats Vaperites special for the day



I think you're mistaken man. They will be R895


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/16)

Silent Echo said:


> I dont really *need* anything to be honest, but its more a situation of wanting  So we shall see on the day!
> 
> You will not be disappointed. The Nautilus X is my go to MTL tank now. Good flavour and good performance.




1. Will also be on the lookout for the Nautilus X.
2. Looking for high nic juice (at least 12mg but preferably 18mg)
3. Read somewhere that the Aspire Triton Mini coils are actually better than the Nautilus BVC coils, so would love to try them.
There are 3 triton mini coils - 0.15 (Ni200), 1.2 kanthal and a 1.8 clapton. Would really love to try out that clapton.
4. Pico kit - will be my first mod and can always put the Nautilus X on it.

.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

I'm planning to buy a Freemax Starre Pure tank if any of the vendors have it at the show!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (17/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm planning to buy a Freemax Starre Pure tank if any of the vendors have it at the show!



I am with you on this @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F (18/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I think you're mistaken man. They will be R895
> 
> View attachment 63922



@Yiannaki My Bad sorry about that and thanks for the heads up hahahahahahah


----------



## Soutie (18/8/16)

Decided to try pick up a serpent mini or two, and a couple of spare 18650 batteries. I only have the Pico but it gives me cold sweats when I'm out and about and you see that little battery indicator heading towards the empty region.

And beer, a whole lot of beer

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

